# E bikes anyone?



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I am a fairly avid bike rider, try to get my cardio exercise regularly. I have noticed a surge in models of E bikes that look really well designed and built. I mainly ride on the road but do include the occasional well groomed gravel road / trail. My bike is a cyclocross, basically looks like a road bike but slightly stronger frame and rims.
I am thinking of possibly getting an E bike, seems like a good quality model with good parts ( electric motor / battery that are replaceable and well warrantied) cost $3K new and up.
Anyone riding an E bike regularly and can offer any comment would be great!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife just bought a Trek Domane E bike. Pros: It looks like an ordinary road bike, not clunky and ungainly like most. Cons: The battery is in the front tube and must be dropped out to charge and be activated, extremely awkward. She is waiting on a knee replacement and wouldn't be able to ride anything else. I'm almost there but not yet!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

those trek's are nice! Definitely more towards the high end there


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I tried one of these fat tire e bikes last summer. Super fun and comfortable to ride. I could see getting one. We live in the hilliest part of Calgary, and I just can’t do these hills on my old MTB anymore.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not yet... if I reach the point were it keeps me riding, or keeps me riding with my son, then I'll definitely take the plunge. I think I would go for a "pedal assist" verses a full blown e-bike. If you get one, make sure that you check on the insurance requirements in your jurisdiction - they are changing fast, and often differ between full-power and power-assist models.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a road bike and an e-bike. I have biked 200km in a day by foot. Last few years I have gotten out of shape. Unless you are disciplined, don't get one !! Seriously. I have a throttle on mine. I wip along at 25kmh and kick back. It is seriously fun. But as far as a workout? Somehow I never quite feel like pedaling to work. Why? When i can drink a coffee and hum along. Lol anyways, look up Voltbike from Vancouver for good intro bikes. No problems or issues. I have a fold up, that I kept in the trunk of the car so I wouldn't have to lug it up condo stairs.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I was thinking along this line, I still ride 40 km. without assist on my cyclocross, just thought it would make for a nice cruiser
Explore E+ 4 GTS (2020) | Men Trekking bike | Giant Bicycles Canada

those fat model biktrix bikes look pretty cool, I guess nice for groomed trail riding


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I used to watch EBR reviews all the time. Very helpful. 






That is a beauty. Make sure you get an extra charger to leave at work !


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Private Hudson said:


> I have a road bike and an e-bike. I have biked 200km in a day by foot. Last few years I have gotten out of shape. Unless you are disciplined, don't get one !! Seriously. I have a throttle on mine. I wip along at 25kmh and kick back. It is seriously fun. But as far as a workout? Somehow I never quite feel like pedaling to work. Why? When i can drink a coffee and hum along. Lol anyways, look up Voltbike from Vancouver for good intro bikes. No problems or issues. I have a fold up, that I kept in the trunk of the car so I wouldn't have to lug it up condo stairs.


I'm still averaging 25+kmh on my pedal bike so no need for an E bike. Yet.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Been looking at them for a while, so I’m interested in what you all will say.

I’m overnighting and self-isolating at the cottage so I went for a short, about 5 km, ride after dinner this evening on my Norco. Ate a lot of bugs. Not a bad bike as it was second hand and cheap. Got new pedals and rubber for it over the winter, and got the wheels balanced. I’d like some assistance so I can do a longer ride without risk of stranding or exhausting myself. At home I have a Schwinn and don’t really think I’d use power around town though I would on the Goderich to Guelph and other trails. 

Given my back and joint issues I find I need sprung front forks and seat post, and a padded seat. How are e-bikes for suspension?


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

My wife bought Pashley Princess with the Bafang electric motor conversion kit and she loves it. 










Battery is mounted to seat tube and motor is mounted to downtube and connected to the crank.

I’m still on my pedal bike and can keep up with her when the wind isn’t too strong or the hills too steep. It’s pretty funny though how easily she leaves me in the dust when said conditions change.

Something I like about the Bafang approach is mitigated risk of obsolescence for the battery pack. The bike is not designed around the integration of the battery (it is a pedal bike first and foremost). If availability of replacement batteries becomes an issue 10 years from now, it’s no problem to change to something different. I’m not convinced that E-bikes with frames designed around a unique battery will be sustainable down the road.

I have a Surly Bridge Club, which when the time comes, can be easily converted with the Bafang e drive system. Similar to this conversion...

2018 Surly ECR Bafang BBS02-B 750W/48V Mid-Drive Build - Electricbike.com Ebike Forum


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Big problem if you're going to do something like the KVR trails is battery life. Not too sure about the milage they geet but to go from penticton to kelowna and back on the rebuilt trail is about 100 miles with no place to recharge. Going from Summerland to Princeton on the KVR trail/right of way is about as far. To Hope is about twice that. 


Sneaky said:


> I tried one of these fat tire e bikes last summer. Super fun and comfortable to ride. I could see getting one. We live in the hilliest part of Calgary, and I just can’t do these hills on my old MTB anymore.


I tried one of the rentals and one of the foot scooters.....killer (as in they will kill you) machines. Took the bike from city hall to Marlboro Mall. Left it there with a dead battery. On the scooter I did almost a block and damned near broke my ankle. At least the bike you've shown has proper sized tires. If I was going to get back into bicycle style riding and where I'd ride it I'd find one of these. Late 40's/early '50s Whizzer. 125+ MPG and top speed of around 40 MPH.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

not the Hope to Penticton shit again.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> not the Hope to Penticton shit again.


No, no, no. He said, “I Hope I can make it to Penticton.”


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not that far to the Peach depending where he is in the states.








If that was a Vespa it could do it no problem. Hell, they go all over Italy on a Roman Holiday. But not the Elettrica








They don't go far enough on a charge.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess if you wanted to go a distance you could always pull a trailer








or get something like this.
Hi-Power Cycles HT-1 Electric Bike with Portable Solar Charger: Harnessing the Power of the Sun | Electric Bike Report | Electric Bike, Ebikes, Electric Bicycles, E Bike, Reviews
Not too sure what the legal watts limit is in Canada. NB A quick check shows that there's a federal limit of 500 watts and they can't go faster than 32 kph. Your wife's bike might not be legal WC. New Brunswick seems to be the most regulated and the bike has to be registered and have a CMVSS label in both languages. In PEI they are the same as mopeds and need to be inspected. 
Electric bicycle laws - Wikipedia
I would say the HPC-HT1 might get you in a bit of trouble on the street.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Not yet... if I reach the point were it keeps me riding, or keeps me riding with my son, then I'll definitely take the plunge. I think I would go for a "pedal assist" verses a full blown e-bike. *If you get one, make sure that you check on the insurance requirements in your jurisdiction - they are changing fast, and often differ between full-power and power-assist models.*


That is good news. I hope municipalities get out in front of this one so it doesn't go the c-f way of 'cellphones/texting while driving'. I see a lot of fully powered bikes on trails and paths, being ridden way too fast by people with little to no riding skills. They are probably carrying no insurance at this point in time.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> That is good news. I hope municipalities get out in front of this one so it doesn't go the c-f way of 'cellphones/texting while driving'. I see a lot of fully powered bikes on trails and paths, being ridden way too fast by people with little to no riding skills. They are probably carrying no insurance at this point in time.


Most places you don't need insurance and I'm not too sure if you can get coverage other than a life/health type insurance which would just cover you if you got hurt. If it's over a certain size then it's a "motorcycle" and does need to be registered, insured and licensed and you need a motorcycle license.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Most places you don't need insurance and I'm not too sure if you can get coverage other than a life/health type insurance which would just cover you if you got hurt. If it's over a certain size then it's a "motorcycle" and does need to be registered, insured and licensed and you need a motorcycle license.


I just checked the regs out here (ICBC) and they differentiate between bikes with pedals and without. If you have a bike with pedals and <500 watts, insurance is not required but a bicycle helmet is - and it's OK on paths and trails. If it doesn't have pedals it is considered an LSM (Limited Speed Motorcycle) and requires insurance and a motorcycle helmet - and is illegal on trails and paths. 

Electric bikes


They just need to pick up their enforcement a bit in the cities I ride in.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I just checked the regs out here (ICBC) and they differentiate between bikes with pedals and without. If you have a bike with pedals and <500 watts, insurance is not required but a bicycle helmet is - and it's OK on paths and trails. If it doesn't have pedals it is considered an LSM (Limited Speed Motorcycle) and requires insurance and a motorcycle helmet - and is illegal on trails and paths.
> 
> Electric bikes
> 
> ...


This is in the cities, not too sure about in the country and off road....same as dirt bikes but each province differs. Not too sure what the equivalent to a 3000 watt electric motor would be in a gas motor but I can see having to insure that if you want to ride it on the street, pedals or no pedals.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> This is in the cities, not too sure about in the country and off road....same as dirt bikes but each province differs. Not too sure what the equivalent to a 3000 watt electric motor would be in a gas motor but I can see having to insure that if you want to ride it on the street, pedals or no pedals.


Ballpark 750 watts = 1 horsepower. So the 3000 watt motor is about 4 HP. 

The issue to me is if you can go fast enough/have enough kinetic energy to hurt someone else and you are on public roads, you should have to carry PL/PD insurance.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Ballpark 750 watts = 1 horsepower. So the 3000 watt motor is about 4 HP.
> 
> The issue to me is if you can go fast enough/have enough kinetic energy to hurt someone else and you are on public roads, you should have to carry PL/PD insurance.


you can go fast without a motor, should everyone who can go fast require insurance?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> you can go fast without a motor, should everyone who can go fast require insurance?


IME, those that can pedal and go fast have worked their way there and have bike skills earned over the years of riding, as compared to buying an electric bike and being able to 'twist your wrist'. 

Also, kinetic energy. A skinny road warrior on a 15lb pedal bike has a lot less kinetic energy than a less active, heavier rider on a 50 lb e-bike at the same speeds, so less damage.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Ballpark 750 watts = 1 horsepower. So the 3000 watt motor is about 4 HP.
> 
> The issue to me is if you can go fast enough/have enough kinetic energy to hurt someone else and you are on public roads, you should have to carry PL/PD insurance.



Skateboards would be included in that too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Ballpark 750 watts = 1 horsepower. So the 3000 watt motor is about 4 HP.
> 
> The issue to me is if you can go fast enough/have enough kinetic energy to hurt someone else and you are on public roads, you should have to carry PL/PD insurance.


The thing is, from what I understand, is that at 500 watt and less than 20 mph you don't have to/can't register and insure an electric bike. Not too sure where you would get pl/pd unless on your home owners insurance. As far as hurting some one, you don't have to be going very fast/have enough kinetic energy to do that. Doesn't matter if it's electric, gas, pedal or foot. A kid on a small pedal bike with training wheels can do a fair amount of damage. But that's getting into the realm of what should be insured, registered, licensed etc. including bicycles. 


Doug B said:


> Skateboards would be included in that too.


Skateboards, scooters, roller skates and blades.....4 wheeled electric scooters, you name it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

E bikes run very quiet. If you are sharing a bike lane with cyclists notify them well in advance of passing. That way both of you are not on the ground or worst on the ground in front of a passing truck.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Been checking out and trying ebikes recently. Several companies have set up shop here in Vancouver, so it's fairly easy to take test rides. The last bike I bought was in 1986, Super Sasquatch by Norco, still have it, works great. But, I thought it was time to get another one so I started looking at the mountain/fat tire ebikes. I was taking a test ride of a a Rize RX Pro with a 1000W motor, got it up to 46K, damn fast bike. Then, I saw another bike that looked like the old minibikes/banana bikes from the 70's so I took one for a test ride and loved it. Have made a deposit on the next round due to ship in late August. This one's called a Blade, getting one with an upgraded 750W motor.









Blade | August


The most stylish, beautifully designed Ebike. Truly, a magnificent machine which glides like a breeze. Comes with 19.2Ah LG battery, 500 Watt Bafang motor, fat tires, Tektro hydraulic brakes, cruise control, rack and foot pegs.




rizebikes.ca





These ebikes look awesome, maybe next time...





__





eastvanchopcycle


Luxury Custom electric bikes




eastvanchopcycle.com


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Been checking out and trying ebikes recently. Several companies have set up shop here in Vancouver, so it's fairly easy to take test rides. The last bike I bought was in 1986, Super Sasquatch by Norco, still have it, works great. But, I thought it was time to get another one so I started looking at the mountain/fat tire ebikes. I was taking a test ride of a a Rize RX Pro with a 1000W motor, got it up to 46K, damn fast bike. Then, I saw another bike that looked like the old minibikes/banana bikes from the 70's so I took one for a test ride and loved it. Have made a deposit on the next round due to ship in late August. This one's called a Blade, getting one with an upgraded 750W motor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be a good idea to check with your local Icky Bicky guy to see about registration, insurance etc. 'cause it's above 500 watts and probably does more than 32KPH. Be a bitch to be going down the King George and be pulled over by both the RCMP and possibly the Surrey Police. No class 6 or insurance etc., those fines could really add up. 
Depending on the suspension if you changed the tires that might be fun blasting around the Ross Lake area and places like that or backroading out to the Fort for a beer or two or Tsawassen for the same. Too bad the Breakers is no longer. Used to have good times there in the 70's. Not too sure if Point Roberts is classified as going into the states right now.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

I had a monster ride this morning, at least for me, about 15 km of gravel (and some rock) and trails, then did a few more km this afternoon. At one point I would have gone further had I had some assistance with the grades. Every time this happens I reconsider an electric bike but I worry about extra weight when I don’t need it. So far my acoustic bikes are great other than the hills. Luckily, no one saw me push my bike as it was all bush road and trails. Getting old is a nasty bitch.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Might be a good idea to check with your local Icky Bicky guy to see about registration, insurance etc. 'cause it's above 500 watts and probably does more than 32KPH. Be a bitch to be going down the King George and be pulled over by both the RCMP and possibly the Surrey Police. No class 6 or insurance etc., those fines could really add up.
> Depending on the suspension if you changed the tires that might be fun blasting around the Ross Lake area and places like that or backroading out to the Fort for a beer or two or Tsawassen for the same. Too bad the Breakers is no longer. Used to have good times there in the 70's. Not too sure if Point Roberts is classified as going into the states right now.


Nah, police have better things to do than chase down everyone with an ebike to check the size of their motors. Chopcycle has bikes with 2500w motors that will do 80km and those guys wheel around all over Vancouver, no problem. I've also downloaded onto my phone all the bike paths, which will let me get anywhere I want to go without having to ride down King George. You should try these things, they're awesome.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Nah, police have better things to do than chase down everyone with an ebike to check the size of their motors. Chopcycle has bikes with 2500w motors that will do 80km and those guys wheel around all over Vancouver, no problem. I've also downloaded onto my phone all the bike paths, which will let me get anywhere I want to go without having to ride down King George. You should try these things, they're awesome.


Except for a short time last year I haven't ridden a bicycle since '73 when my first wife and I made it to Hope before the rain killed those plans. Left the bicycles by the side of the road and took the dog back to get the MGA. Last year I tried one of the "rental" electric bikes they had here....did about 4 blocks and said screw it. I could pedal faster. As far as the police having better things to do, my brother in law got pulled over quite often on his 3 wheeled scooter in White Rock and in Surrey. Got a couple of tickets that he had framed. You never know when you'll be stopped. That being said, like all electric vehicles they don't go far enough and they don't go fast enough. No, I'm fine with two wheels, at least a 74 ci motor and a gas tank that will get me a couple of hundred miles at 80+ MPH. and one of these too.








But if that electric bike works for you, go for it.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Except for a short time last year I haven't ridden a bicycle since '73 when my first wife and I made it to Hope before the rain killed those plans. Left the bicycles by the side of the road and took the dog back to get the MGA. Last year I tried one of the "rental" electric bikes they had here....did about 4 blocks and said screw it. I could pedal faster. As far as the police having better things to do, my brother in law got pulled over quite often on his 3 wheeled scooter in White Rock and in Surrey. Got a couple of tickets that he had framed. You never know when you'll be stopped. That being said, like all electric vehicles they don't go far enough and they don't go fast enough. No, I'm fine with two wheels, at least a 74 ci motor and a gas tank that will get me a couple of hundred miles at 80+ MPH. and one of these too.
> But if that electric bike works for you, go for it.


I won't be using an ebike for getting around, it's just another form of entertainment and fun (and exercise). I'm looking to get either a Road King or Aspencade next year for more entertainment and fun.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> That being said, like all electric vehicles they don't go far enough and they don't go fast enough.


as usual, you're trying out the wrong electric vehicles or getting your info from the wrong sources


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A Road King? Nice if you can find one, especially with the trailer. Being a '66 you can do your own wrenching. 








Depending on the age of the Road King you get, have them check the cam chain tensioners if it's a twin cam model. When they go your engine is toast. Aspencade's, depends on what year. My older brother bought his '83 GL1200 new. ran it until 5 years ago. By then parts were getting hard to get. The new ones are probably just as good.....maybe. Them and the Road Kings should be good touring bikes. I was sort of joking about the Jawa but a quick check on Kijiji shows there is/was one for sale in Cranbrook, no trailer tho. Go figure. Another Go Figure, I've seen 4 Harleys on the BC Kijiji site that I know and have ridden with...a lot. Small world. Time to send a few e-mails. Anyway, have fun on the electric when it gets here, don't get caught and I guess if the battery dies on you you can always pedal home. Not too sure how easy it is to pedal if you're say down by the Patullo and live up by Guildford. There is the Sea Train I guess.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

When I said Road King, I was referring to this bad boy...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> My older brother bought his '83 GL1200 new. ran it until 5 years ago


I had a '82 1100 Interstate. Got it used with 45K on it.
Rode that for ~ 10 yrs until my knee couldn't take it anymore with the cylinder heads sticking out the side.
I considered converting that into electric or at the least, crowbar a v-twin into it. lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> When I said Road King, I was referring to this bad boy...
> 
> View attachment 324458


You sure? One of the problems with those, being fool injected, is that if you run out of gas, you're screwed. Among other things the fuel pump is in the gas tank.....not an easy fix. If I was going for a Road King I'd go for this myself. 









That being said, the way things are going one of these could be in the offing......once the damned drs. decide when to do my operations.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Ballpark 750 watts = 1 horsepower. So the 3000 watt motor is about 4 HP.
> 
> The issue to me is if you can go fast enough/have enough kinetic energy to hurt someone else and you are on public roads, you should have to carry PL/PD insurance.


Big problem is, when it comes to having to register them is that the powers that be don't care what the HP is. Same as with gas, it think anything over 49cc is supposed to be registered if it goes on the street.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

So Simon Cowell broke his back on a E bike on the weekend. Going to be a lot of this just hope I don't get taken down by a E bike operator.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Big problem is, when it comes to having to register them is that the powers that be don't care what the HP is. Same as with gas, it think anything over 49cc is supposed to be registered if it goes on the street.


There is no registering of ebikes in BC. You buy em, you ride em. 









Electric bikes


Find out the rules for operating an electric bike in B.C.




www.icbc.com


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Distortion said:


> Simon Cowell broke his back





Electraglide said:


> You sure? One of the problems with those, being fool injected, is that if you run out of gas, you're screwed. Among other things the fuel pump is in the gas tank.....not an easy fix. If I was going for a Road King I'd go for this myself.
> View attachment 324519


Can't tell what that is. Electraglide?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

No more than 70 km hr on level ground in BC. Holly #$%^ may as well be a motorcycle running around with no plates and no insurance. This has not been thought out. Its max 500 watts and max speed of 32km hr in Ontario


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Can't tell what that is. Electraglide?


An '83 Road King.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

No appeal to me...I don't need it for commuting and I don't need it for uphill racing. if cycling isn't exercise I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> There is no registering of ebikes in BC. You buy em, you ride em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's over 500 watts then I guess you take your chances. Same if it has more than one motor or does more than 32KMH.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jimsz said:


> There is no registering of ebikes in BC. You buy em, you ride em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was also no registration of those home-made motorbikes, putting an old 2 stroke engine on a bicycle frame, but they were quite rare. 

This new fad will eventually hit a critical mass, like cellphone talkers/texters did, and then things will change. Enjoy your freedom while you can.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> There was also no registration of those home-made motorbikes, putting an old 2 stroke engine on a bicycle frame, but they were quite rare.
> 
> This new fad will eventually hit a critical mass, like cellphone talkers/texters did, and then things will change. Enjoy your freedom while you can.


Maybe you're right, but if they want folks to stop burning fossil fuels, then they'll make it as easy as possible to get into ebikes. Most folks I've talked to say this is going to be huge and as the technology gets better, there will be all kinds of new types of e-vehicles hitting the road as gas vehicles go the way of the dodo.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> If it's over 500 watts then I guess you take your chances. Same if it has more than one motor or does more than 32KMH.


It would probably be a lot easier to get a ticket for j-walking.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> An '83 Road King.


Too much vibration on Harley's. There's a video of a guy putting a coin on an idling Harley engine, the coin jumps around all over the place, then he balances the coin on it's side on an idling Goldwing and the coin just sits there... balanced on it's side.

Then, there's the issue of always having to replace the front motor mount. Poor design.

Nuff said. I'm going with the Goldwing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Is this really that new of an issue? those e-bikes that look like Vespa's with the little wheels, have been around for a decade and cost way less than their bicycle format counterparts.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jimsz said:


> *Too much vibration on Harley's. There's a video of a guy putting a coin on an idling Harley engine, the coin jumps around all over the place,* then he balances the coin on it's side on an idling Goldwing and the coin just sits there... balanced on it's side.
> 
> Then, there's the issue of always having to replace the front motor mount. Poor design.
> 
> Nuff said. I'm going with the Goldwing.


That's why women like them....its a giant chrome vibrator.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Too much vibration on Harley's. There's a video of a guy putting a coin on an idling Harley engine, the coin jumps around all over the place, then he balances the coin on it's side on an idling Goldwing and the coin just sits there... balanced on it's side.
> 
> Then, there's the issue of always having to replace the front motor mount. Poor design.
> 
> Nuff said. I'm going with the Goldwing.


I never found "too much" vibration on any of the Harleys I've owned. Just wondering, have you ridden both to do your own comparison? Front motor mount? I don't know too many guys who had to replace those on any Harley. I didn't on my 2000 'Glide and it lasted until 2017 with plenty of miles on it. Wings have just as may problems. Not too sure about the 2020 Wings but the older ones, especially the 6 cyl liquid cooled ones are a bitch to work on and are a bitch to maneuver at slow speed. Anyway, as you've said, 'nuff said. Have fun on your wing.


Diablo said:


> That's why women like them....its a giant chrome vibrator


Doesn't have to be chrome for women to like them. 









Should have never got rid of either of these bikes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> There was also no registration of those home-made motorbikes, putting an old 2 stroke engine on a bicycle frame, but they were quite rare.
> 
> This new fad will eventually hit a critical mass, like cellphone talkers/texters did, and then things will change. Enjoy your freedom while you can.


As I recall back in the '70s Moped and bikes like Whizzers had to be licensed/registered in Van.. If it's under a certain motor size and speed all you need is a helmet. Over that size and speed is a different matter.








Mopeds and scooters


Find out the rules to operate a moped, or limited-speed motorcycle, in B.C.




www.icbc.com






Motor Assisted Cycle Regulation


As far as the 'fad' goes, they pulled the street rental electric bikes off the roads this year here and I believe Edmonton. Not enough demand I guess. Now there's more of these around.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> It would probably be a lot easier to get a ticket for j-walking.


I've seen them handing out tickets here so the lower Mainland is probably next. Be a real bitch, especially with ICBC if you do get stopped. No insurance, no registration or license, no class 6. I guess it all boils down to this. https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...operating-without-licence-insurance-1.5551692
It's up to the judge.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I've seen them handing out tickets here so the lower Mainland is probably next. Be a real bitch, especially with ICBC if you do get stopped. No insurance, no registration or license, no class 6. I guess it all boils down to this. https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...operating-without-licence-insurance-1.5551692
> It's up to the judge.


That's another example of what I'm not riding. That looks exactly like a motorbike. What I'll be riding is a bike with gears, cables, sprockets, derailer, pedals that actually turn the sprockets. It looks and acts just like a real bike except for the fact it has pedal assist technology. Nothing like the example in that link.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> the older ones, especially the 6 cyl liquid cooled ones are a bitch to work on and are a bitch to maneuver at slow speed


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jimsz said:


> Maybe you're right, but if they want folks to stop burning fossil fuels, then they'll make it as easy as possible to get into ebikes. Most folks I've talked to say this is going to be huge and as the technology gets better, there will be all kinds of new types of e-vehicles hitting the road as gas vehicles go the way of the dodo.


I guess it depends on whether you're talking about electric motorbikes on trails clearly marked with 'No motorized vehicles' or those same motorbikes being used on roads, in traffic, for commuting, etc.

Of course, the first example isn't displacing one iota of burned fossil fuel, because the transport out there are, or were, all human power vehicles before this new tech. As for public roads, if you are out there replacing a ff vehicle, you should absolutely have a class license and carry at least PLPD insurance. Those motorbikes are no different than those horrible ff vehicles in that scenario.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Maybe you're right, but if they want folks to stop burning fossil fuels, then they'll make it as easy as possible to get into ebikes. Most folks I've talked to say this is going to be huge and as the technology gets better, there will be all kinds of new types of e-vehicles hitting the road as gas vehicles go the way of the dodo.


Then why not get an e-motorcycle instead of a gas one? Not too sure if Honda has one but if all you want it for is fun and entertainment something like one of these might do.








18 Best Electric Motorcycles


Presenting the best electric motorcycles of 2019, including the latest from Harley Davidson, Vespa, and more.




manofmany.com




Especially one of the Lightnings. The LS for instance. If you want to keep it Canadian I think Damon is still doing things.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> I guess it depends on whether you're talking about electric motorbikes on trails clearly marked with 'No motorized vehicles' or those same motorbikes being used on roads, in traffic, for commuting, etc.
> 
> Of course, the first example isn't displacing one iota of burned fossil fuel, because the transport out there are, or were, all human power vehicles before this new tech. As for public roads, if you are out there replacing a ff vehicle, you should absolutely have a class license and carry at least PLPD insurance. Those motorbikes are no different than those horrible ff vehicles in that scenario.


I was pretty sure I was talking about bikes with pedal assist technology, not motorbikes. And currently, in our province, there is no need for license or insurance for bikes, with or without pedal assist.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Then why not get an e-motorcycle instead of a gas one? Not too sure if Honda has one but if all you want it for is fun and entertainment something like one of these might do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up on motorcycles, from the Honda 50 scooter as a kid, motocross as a teen and later a bevy of street bikes. I've driven a whole lot of motorbikes in my time, often the rocket sled type bike, but now I want something different to cruise around, there's nothing better, imo, than a Gold Wing, pretty much one of the best motorbikes ever made.

I have always thought about getting a Harley someday, but none of them stack up to a Gold Wing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> I grew up on motorcycles, from the Honda 50 scooter as a kid, motocross as a teen and later a bevy of street bikes. I've driven a whole lot of motorbikes in my time, often the rocket sled type bike, but now I want something different to cruise around, there's nothing better, imo, than a Gold Wing, pretty much one of the best motorbikes ever made.
> 
> I have always thought about getting a Harley someday, but none of them stack up to a Gold Wing.


That a matter of opinion. Me, I prefer Harleys and Brit bikes....older ones, not these water cooled jobs. Actually any bike pre about 1975.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Perhaps ask Simon Cowell about them?









Simon Cowell has surgery after breaking his back in electric bike accident - National | Globalnews.ca


The ex-'American Idol' judge broke his back in multiple places and needed immediate surgery.




globalnews.ca


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> That a matter of opinion. Me, I prefer Harleys and Brit bikes....older ones, not these water cooled jobs. Actually any bike pre about 1975.


Speaking of opinions, what do you think about the Harley riders who are all attending the Sturgis festival and thus demonstrating to the world that Harley riders are brainless, slack-jawed knuckle-draggers?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Speaking of opinions, what do you think about the Harley riders who are all attending the Sturgis festival and thus demonstrating to the world that Harley riders are brainless, slack-jawed knuckle-draggers?


Probabley quite a few Winger's there too not to mention Beamers and all the other makes of motorcyles too. Usually is. I figure they're all having a damned good time. Same as the people who live in Sturgis. Now why don't you go to Gus's shop just off King George, or to Daytona Motorsports and express that opinion of yours. Maybe Barnes in Langley. Stop at the Turf and have a beer if you're so inclined.
This doesn't look as bad as the BLM rallys/protests they've had here and other places. 




Oh and I hope your Wing has a reverse like this.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Probabley quite a few Winger's there too not to mention Beamers and all the other makes of motorcyles too. Usually is. I figure they're all having a damned good time. Same as the people who live in Sturgis. Now why don't you go to Gus's shop just off King George, or to Daytona Motorsports and express that opinion of yours. Maybe Barnes in Langley. Stop at the Turf and have a beer if you're so inclined.
> This doesn't look as bad as the BLM rallys/protests they've had here and other places.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the majority of people in Sturgis wanted the event cancelled, you know, because of the virus. Those Harley riders are all thumbing their noses at the rest of the world because they want to show off their penis bikes rather than keep others safe. Oh well, many of the riders will never see next years event, along with all the other people they infect when they get back to their home towns. 

I was at the dealer in Langley because I know them, and they are all talking about the Sturgis event and they are all deeply ashamed to be Harley riders. At least, I found some sensible, reasonable Harley riders there. They don't look at it as having a damned good time, they're looking at it as a travesty.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jimsz said:


> I was pretty sure I was talking about bikes with pedal assist technology, not motorbikes. And currently, in our province, there is no need for license or insurance for bikes, with or without pedal assist.


They are legal ---- until they aren't. Remember driving around talking on cell phones?

And a bike with an electric motor is a motorbike, no getting around that. The province (ICBC) currently has a limited on how much electric assist is legal on paths, but no policing of the issue. 









Electric bikes


Find out the rules for operating an electric bike in B.C.




www.icbc.com





It is the riders of those bikes and their future actions that will change that if anything does. Just like drivers on cell phones.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> They are legal ---- until they aren't. Remember driving around talking on cell phones?
> 
> And a bike with an electric motor is a motorbike, no getting around that. The province (ICBC) currently has a limited on how much electric assist is legal on paths, but no policing of the issue.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I don't think talking on cell phones while driving is the same thing. I'm still peddling a bike that looks, acts and reacts just like a bike would when you ride it.

Talking on a cell phone is a distraction from driving just like so many other things; women putting on makeup while driving, having a dog sit on your lap while driving, eating while driving The Distraction law was made for people who have little sense in their heads.

That is probably the entire issue here, folks with sense and folks without sense. It doesn't matter if it's a bike, a car, an airplane... whatever, it's all about the person using it and how they're going to screw it up for everyone else.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Actually, the majority of people in Sturgis wanted the event cancelled, you know, because of the virus. Those Harley riders are all thumbing their noses at the rest of the world because they want to show off their penis bikes rather than keep others safe. Oh well, many of the riders will never see next years event, along with all the other people they infect when they get back to their home towns.
> 
> I was at the dealer in Langley because I know them, and they are all talking about the Sturgis event and they are all deeply ashamed to be Harley riders. At least, I found some sensible, reasonable Harley riders there. They don't look at it as having a damned good time, they're looking at it as a travesty.


The majority of the people who live in Sturgis and the area who are still there and not on holidays somewhere else are saying "Thank You" to their share of the $7,000,000+ that's being spent there. Most of the riders I know which includes some on other than Harley's are kinda pissed 'cause they couldn't go this year. That includes people at some of the shops around here. Not too sure if he's still working at Barnes in Langley but there was a mechanic named Andrew who would want to be at Sturgis. 
"Oh well, many of the riders will never see next years event, along with all the other people they infect when they get back to their home towns." Sounds like you sorta figure you get Covid19 and you die. Figures. Odds are in your favor of you surviving....if you catch it. Oh well have fun on your electric assist bike, it is assist isn't it? You have to pedal for the motor too work. If you get Honda's version of a road barge, don't drop it.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> The majority of the people who live in Sturgis and the area who are still there and not on holidays somewhere else are saying "Thank You" to their share of the $7,000,000+ that's being spent there. Most of the riders I know which includes some on other than Harley's are kinda pissed 'cause they couldn't go this year. That includes people at some of the shops around here. Not too sure if he's still working at Barnes in Langley but there was a mechanic named Andrew who would want to be at Sturgis.


I would be pissed too, but there's a big difference between being pissed at not being able to go and going to the event. We are all missing events that got cancelled this year. The message those bikers are sending was even printed on a t-shirt: “Screw COVID, I went to Sturgis.” 

That's the message Harley riders are sending to the world. They don't care about anyone and they don't care that they spread the virus that will kill others. 

It's rather funny that you're worried about a bike with an electric motor yet you have no problem with people spreading a deadly virus and calling it "Damned good fun"

"*60% of Sturgis residents were against a motorcycle rally that brings in thousands but the city approved it."*








60% of Sturgis residents were against a motorcycle rally that brings in thousands but the city approved it. Here's why | CNN


Before deciding on whether to hold the 80th annual motorcycle rally in Sturgis, South Dakota, the local city council turned to its residents to get their take.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

That's a damned good idea for a t-shirt. There's a big difference between not going to an event and not being able to go to the event. The borders are closed so a lot of people who would have gone, couldn't. From anywhere in the world. If the borders had been opened there probably been 3 times the amount of people there. As far as people spreading "a deadly virus", not really to bothered about that. You can get the same thing from some kid breathing on your burger after someone's asked you, "Ya wan fries with that?' or by sitting in a pew and singing with the choir on Sunday morning, after you receive communion. But yeah, it doesn't really bother me and as I said, "Damned good fun.".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is this facepalm worthy or will the confused Cosby pic work on this post as well?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I changed my mind. Forget the memes, let’s make T-shirt’s. _‘I died at Sturgis and all I got was this lousy t-shirt'_


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

_'I endangered a town and my own community but I had a damn good time'_ (but not really because there just weren't enough people attending)
_'Leading the world in cases because our pipes can't get any louder'_ (but they can, pipes and cases)
....still trying to think of a third


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

_'If it wasn't for Covid we could have had done a better job of shooting up, dealing drugs and getting arrested at Sturgis'_ (I feel like that may be too long for a t-shirt)


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> That's a damned good idea for a t-shirt. There's a big difference between not going to an event and not being able to go to the event. The borders are closed so a lot of people who would have gone, couldn't. From anywhere in the world. If the borders had been opened there probably been 3 times the amount of people there. As far as people spreading "a deadly virus", not really to bothered about that. You can get the same thing from some kid breathing on your burger after someone's asked you, "Ya wan fries with that?' or by sitting in a pew and singing with the choir on Sunday morning, after you receive communion. But yeah, it doesn't really bother me and as I said, "Damned good fun.".


Words cannot express what I think about that response, at least not words appropriate for this forum. At the very least, you've confirmed how people will view Harley riders from now on as I mentioned in post #64. Good luck with that.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Is this facepalm worthy or will the confused Cosby pic work on this post as well?


It looks like you may have to pull out a Triple Face Palm for that post.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Is this facepalm worthy or will the confused Cosby pic work on this post as well?


I like these:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Words cannot express what I think about that response, at least not words appropriate for this forum. At the very least, you've confirmed how people will view Harley riders from now on as I mentioned in post #64. Good luck with that.


My view on things has SFA to do with what bike I ride. I could ride a Ducati or a Royal Enfield or a Triumph or even a 'gasp' honda wing and have the same view that I have now. As far as how people view Harley riders now as compared to before, I doubt if this will change anything. Except maybe when you tell someone that you went they might be a little envious because they couldn't. I've put up with how people have viewed Harley riders for more than 40 years and unless they are another Harley rider, Indian rider or family I don't particularly give a damn about that either. Now I suppose you know what SFA stands for. 


Diablo said:


> I like these:
> 
> View attachment 324888
> View attachment 324889
> View attachment 324890


These are better maybe.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

As the Sturgis event winds down, it is being referred to as the "Superspreader Event". That should give some indication of how folks will view those bikers from now on.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I recognize the pic of Johnny but whos the other guy playing his grandsons dimebag guitar? lol...seriously want to know.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

ZZ Top, REO Speedwagon, Willie Nelson, Shinedown, Puddle of Mudd, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Ratt, Eagles of Death Metal among the acts that cancelled playing Sturgis this year.
I'm sure it wasn't due to any health concerns though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> ZZ Top, REO Speedwagon, Willie Nelson, Shinedown, Puddle of Mudd, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Ratt, Eagles of Death Metal among the acts that cancelled playing Sturgis this year.
> I'm sure it wasn't due to any health concerns though.


Smashmouth didn't though, it was probably the best Sturgis ever....


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Smashmouth didn't though, it was probably the best Sturgis ever....


This headline kind of sums it up:








Why do people keep risking their lives to see shit bands?


In the past few months, punters have put it all on the line to see – *checks notes* – The Chainsmokers, Static X and Smash Mouth. Wait, what?




www.nme.com


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

lol. band named after a frying pan at a roller derby...,


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I guess Sturgis will be a boomer remover event. Most of the people in attendance are over weight middle aged or older. Prime to die from covid.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I recognize the pic of Johnny but whos the other guy playing his grandsons dimebag guitar? lol...seriously want to know.


David Allan Coe. The guy who sang, among other things...."You Never Even Called Me By My Name" and that song that some people got a bit upset at. Has a few songs about Harleys too.




This one two.




Here he is playing another of his guitars.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324911


I believe the bike is actually bigger than the smart car.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> As the Sturgis event winds down, it is being referred to as the "Superspreader Event". That should give some indication of how folks will view those bikers from now on.


Doubt that.....nobody thinks that about Woodstock. H3N2 Pandemic. For that matter you don't hear that much any more about the crowds at various beaches around the world or the BLM thing either. The 'demonstration' I got stuck in on the c-train had a hell of a lot of people with signs.....and no masks. Most people have forgotten that. The big thing in a lot of news now seems to be trump and the tik tok thing.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Doubt that.....nobody thinks that about Woodstock. H3N2 Pandemic. For that matter you don't hear that much any more about the crowds at various beaches around the world or the BLM thing either. The 'demonstration' I got stuck in on the c-train had a hell of a lot of people with signs.....and no masks. Most people have forgotten that. The big thing in a lot of news now seems to be trump and the tik tok thing.


Give it some time, the event is just winding down and folks are going back to their communities, where they will infect others. This most likely will be big news.

Of course, the fact many Harley riders are Trump supporters says it all, so maybe you're right, people's minds might not change after the event, but instead, solidify what they think of them.









'He's their man': why do bikers love Trump so much?


At New Hampshire’s Laconia Motorcycle Week, the language is foul, the wardrobe is leather, and it is among these holdout rebels that Trump has found support




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Give it some time, the event is just winding down and folks are going back to their communities, where they will infect others. This most likely will be big news.
> 
> Of course, the fact many Harley riders are Trump supporters says it all, so maybe you're right, people's minds might not change after the event, but instead, solidify what they think of them.
> 
> ...


"Give it some time, the event is just winding down and folks are going back to their communities, where they will infect others. This most likely will be big news." If you say so. Kinda hard to tell tho in places like New York, LA and Chicago. Smaller towns too.
I've never been to Daytona but I've been to Sturgis and Laconia but not when those rallys were on. For the rallys I have been to like Reno Street Vibrations at least 1/4 of the people there had never owned a motorcycle let alone a Harley. Not too sure about Laconia this year yet because it won't happen for a few more days. Gives riders from Sturgis less than a week to ride across the states. That's a trip in itself, especially on I40, the southern route.









I do find it funny that you're taring Harley riders all around the world based on an article that's more than a year old and in the international version of a British news paper. Saying "many Harley riders are trump supporters" is really pushing it. Anyway, seems like this was the most popular t-shirt sold that year.








I can see why people like it tho it can be taken many ways.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> I can see why people like it tho it can be taken many ways


Ha! Love it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Motley Crue Tribute Band Rocker Blames ‘Karma’ for COVID Case at Sturgis Saloon


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

About a week after Sturgis ends, the Covid cases start emerging, as predicted.









Experts feared the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally could be a superspreading event. More than 70 coronavirus cases are already linked to it | CNN


More than 70 Covid-19 cases have now been linked to an event that drew thousands of tourists to a small South Dakota city earlier this month, CNN surveys of state health departments show.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> About a week after Sturgis ends, the Covid cases start emerging, as predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And on the 27th of Aug there were 37,000+ new cases in the states. 








Number of COVID cases in the U.S. per week 2022 | Statista


There were 281,955 new COVID cases in the United States during the week ending Nov. 11, 2022. The number of COVID cases per day continues to fluctuate.




www.statista.com


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

go on....,


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> And on the 27th of Aug there were 37,000+ new cases in the states.


That's an excellent example of what's commonly referred to as a "Strawman"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> That's an excellent example of what's commonly referred to as a "Strawman"


Well, since there is nothing intentionally misrepresented in what I posted I take it that your are saying I have no substance or integrity. I'd say, since there is almost 300 lbs of me I have substance so that leaves integrity......something I've never worried about.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Well, since there is nothing intentionally misrepresented in what I posted I take it that your are saying I have no substance or integrity. I'd say, since there is almost 300 lbs of me I have substance so that leaves integrity......something I've never worried about.


I'm not saying anything of the sort, a Strawman is simply an argument created to respond to a point someone makes, but unfortunately, the argument doesn't have anything to do with the point made. It merely demonstrates the person responding has no argument to the point being made, thus validating that point.

Btw, I got my new ebike the other day and have been having an absolutely great time with it. Had it up to 50k on an open stretch. A few cops saw me flying down the road and did nothing even though I was going well above the 32k limit for ebikes. They could care less.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 327158


Yup.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> And on the 27th of Aug there were 37,000+ new cases in the states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A report is out on the Sturgis rally, it appears they have now traced a whopping *263,708 new cases of Covid-19* as a result of the rally. 



http://ftp.iza.org/dp13670.pdf


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jimsz said:


> A report is out on the Sturgis rally, it appears they have now traced a whopping *263,708 new cases of Covid-19* as a result of the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ftp.iza.org/dp13670.pdf


I can hear it now. "Back in my day, if you didn't come home from a party with some kinda disease, it wasn't much of a party." LOL


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> A report is out on the Sturgis rally, it appears they have now traced a whopping *263,708 new cases of Covid-19* as a result of the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ftp.iza.org/dp13670.pdf


Just wondering if you read the whole report....I did.....and nowhere did I see anything where they directly tied a "whopping 263,708 new cases" to Sturgis. I did see a lot of 'could haves' and 'might haves' and statements such as that. I even saw an 'appears'. And it all seems to be based on telephone tower pings. Now did they find a couple of hundred thousand people and trace their cell phones backwards or did the find some people who were at Sturgis and trace their phones forwards. To me that just says the the phones passed by certain towers and not that two people meet face to face. Seems that there are people who figure this report could be over estimated. 








Fact check: Post online misstates Sturgis Rally's coronavirus cases


The post's figures are inconsistent with the available data and reporting, and a study suggests the number of cases tied to the rally could be higher.



www.usatoday.com




Take of that what you will and don't go just by the headline.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Using data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), the researchers then showed that a month following the rally, cases in the county where Sturgis is located rose by six or seven per 1,000.
U.S. counties that contributed the highest numbers of attendees experienced a rise of 7 to 12.5 percent in the number of cases compared to those that did not contribute inflows.
Researchers said their calculations indicated "a total of 263,708 additional cases in these locations due to the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally".









U.S. biker rally may have led to 260,000 new COVID-19 cases: study


A massive motorcycle rally held in South Dakota last month may have been responsible for 260,000 new coronavirus cases, according to a new analysis.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Using data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), the researchers then showed that a month following the rally, cases in the county where Sturgis is located rose by six or seven per 1,000.
> U.S. counties that contributed the highest numbers of attendees experienced a rise of 7 to 12.5 percent in the number of cases compared to those that did not contribute inflows.
> Researchers said their calculations indicated "a total of 263,708 additional cases in these locations due to the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally".
> 
> ...


Um, there you go again, this article says, "May Have". Got anything that newer and proves that other than 'calculations'? Did the researchers actually go out and talk to people who tested positive?


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

funny how some groups of people are painted as absolute villains and others are given a free pass, amazing how that works


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Fred Gifford said:


> funny how some groups of people are painted as absolute villains and others are given a free pass, amazing how that works


you mean the people who showed up in a pandemic, thousands of considerate asshats, to a small town that wanted to stay quiet and partied for a few weeks, shot the place up, dealt some drugs, got arrested and spread some virus that we can only guess how far it’s reaching because the numbers are massive so far


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Um, there you go again, this article says, "May Have". Got anything that newer and proves that other than 'calculations'? Did the researchers actually go out and talk to people who tested positive?


Again, the numbers come from the CDC, here's how they do it...









COVID-19 and Your Health


Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




www.cdc.gov





When it comes right down to the dirty details, the US is in deep doo-doo right now with Trump having no plan for the virus and instead is telling folks not to worry and the number of cases and deaths sky rocketing there driving the US to be number 1 in the world. If it wasn't for Trump supporters such as the folks attending the Sturgis rally, it might be a whole lot different.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Again, the numbers come from the CDC, here's how they do it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean all the people attending Sturgis were trump supporters? Oh dear. Strange I didn't see any hunting rifles around. A lot of body paint supporters tho.








As far as the states being in deep doo doo because of trump as you stated, who cares. I don't think the number of cases of covid have that much to do with him.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> I don't think the number of cases of covid have that much to do with him.


Protestors who caught covid are blaming him because they had to protest him .. right?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> You mean all the people attending Sturgis were trump supporters?


The vast majority.



> As far as the states being in deep doo doo because of trump as you stated, who cares. I don't think the number of cases of covid have that much to do with him.


Yes, I understand you don't care who contracts or dies from the virus. And yes, the fact the US is number 1 in the world for covid cases is a direct result of Trump and his supporters. There is no debate on this, but for sure, there are plenty of denials from him and his supporters.

We are one of two of the nearest neighbors of the US, what happens there can and usually does have an effect on what happens here, so we should care.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Anywho, this thread is about ebikes and I've derailed it enough with politics. Done.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> The vast majority.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's what you believe, then that's what you believe. That must mean that places like New York are full of trump supporters and he'll win the next 'merican erection. Oh well.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> If that's what you believe, then that's what you believe. That must mean that places like New York are full of trump supporters and he'll win the next 'merican erection. Oh well.


_sigh_

Never mind.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Too bad there's no politics or religion forum where we could discuss our "Faiths"


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

jimsz said:


> Too bad there's no politics or religion forum where we could discuss our "Faiths"


there is take it there.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Distortion said:


> there is take it there.


I don't see either one of those forums in the list, whereabouts are they?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

jimsz said:


> I don't see either one of those forums in the list, whereabouts are they?


you have to apply to head office for access to the political section. Open mic section 2nd from top. Click on " A little politic's anyone" Sign up E glide.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Harley in on the Ebikes, white tires are an odd choice but the rest looks classy


















Harley-Davidson unveils a gorgeous new electric bike called Serial 1


The name is a reference to the company’s first motorcycle.




 www.theverge.com


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Harley in on the Ebikes, white tires are an odd choice but the rest looks classy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the tires would look better with either a thin red or blue stripe.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Yeah, the tires would look better with either a thin red or blue stripe.


And a black tire with a red or blue stripe might look even better.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> And a black tire with a red or blue stripe might look even better.


Here yeah but not a bicycle..


----------

